# portugal train stations



## nerodog (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok,here's a new post and a good question... I am planning to take the train from Faro to Lisbon this spring... checked out the CP page in English for the trains... now  this is my ?, which train station should I get off on ? Oriente Itor Entre Campos  to get into the center of  town ? I am staying near the Rossio station so assume I will need a cab.  It looks like these are the 2 stations that operate from the southern part of Portugal.  Entre Campos on a map looks more central. Any one ride the rails in Portugal ?? thanks!


----------



## toofine46 (Jan 30, 2009)

Also interested in the same thing.  Going from Faro to Lisbon Airport.
Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## X-ring (Jan 30, 2009)

1 - Trains from Southern Portugal arrive at Oriente Station. Depending on your luggage or mobility, the metro can take you from there to the Rossio metro stop (not far from Rossio Station). 

2 - Bus #44 connects Oriente Station with the airport.


----------



## nerodog (May 8, 2009)

*trains in Portugal    we did it !*

Just to share info with others who might be thinking of train travel... we took the train from FARO to LISBON and it was great. Nice ride, friendly, little coffee and snack area.. .it was a pleasant ride and we enjoyed it. Got off at Entrecampos but it went to Oriente as well. grabbed a taxi to our B&B and no probs. Would recommend for those not interested in a drive... !


----------

